# Laptop component(YPbPr) out?



## meep (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to connect a computer to my Mitsubishi DLP HDTV (model: WD-60C9). The TV only has component (YPbPr) and hdmi HD inputs as far as I know. I don't believe that it supports RGB component signals which I believe I could get by splitting the VGA cable's signal.

Unfortunately all of the PCs with DVI out are too far away. However, my laptop is portable and I can get that near the TV.

But my laptop (HP tx1320us; nVidia GeForce Go 6150) only has a VGA out (DE-15 connector) and an "s-video" out (one of those typical non-standard t-pin mini-DIN connectors).

Its my understanding that many video cards with these 7-pin connectors can output YPbPr with the extra pins and can be converted with some component breakout cable. It looks to me, from nVidia's website, that the video card does support component out since it has an HDTV encoder.
HP has been extremely useless to me on this, as they were unable to respond intelligibly, and nVidia has not responded to my question I asked over a week ago.

Here are some links to the nVidia website:
Some graphics cards to support YPbPr: http://www.nvidia.com/object/analog_component_out.html
"Supported on graphics boards with Conexant 875 or Philips 7108 TV encoders and compatible connectors. " But nowhere can I find if my card has this TV encoder!

and:
http://www.nvidia.com/page/nb_6100_tech_specs.html
http://www.nvidia.com/page/nb_6100-430go_features.html
So it looks like mine has an hdtv encoder ("HD TV encoder Yes") and can output to HDTVs ("Integrated HDTV Encoder
Lets you use your HDTV as a display for watching movies, surfing the web or playing games in high-definition. ")

So if I can output YPbPr, what cable(s) do I need? Where can I get it?
And what settings/software/drivers would I need?

Thanks, and any help is appreciated!


----------



## Dibil (Nov 26, 2013)

You can try VGA to RGB


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the specs, it is just an S-Video output and not a multiple output type port.


----------

